# Soil testing



## mylawn-NC (Jun 27, 2021)

Soil testing from midwest lab do i need to purchase shipping label and box from them?

Trying to figure out if i just pay $15 and then put the soil in zip lock bag and send through the PO


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I just send it in a flat rate box to them in a ziplock bag with the order form.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@mylawn-NC I moved this to the soil subforum.


----------



## mylawn-NC (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

@mylawn-NC have you considered using the NC soil testing lab? The test is free April through November, you just drop off your samples at your local cooperative extension office and fill out a form.


----------



## mylawn-NC (Jun 27, 2021)

I dropped my samples and have not heard back from them. Its been 5 weeks now. I sent and email nothing will try to call them them and find out.


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

mylawn-NC said:


> I dropped my samples and have not heard back from them. Its been 5 weeks now. I sent and email nothing will try to call them them and find out.


I was worried myself. I took mine to my local ag office and they drop it off to the testing site. Mine took 4 weeks from when I dropped it off. The guy there told me it depends on how frequently your local ag drops the samples off. Also on the "pals" site where you search. Try using your last name, first initial. Hope you get yours back soon.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Here is the link to where you search with your name. Let us know if you find it.
https://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/pals/


----------

